# Fische oder Kaulquappen?



## uHu (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen od diese kleinen Tiere Quappen ober kleine Goldies sind.


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo

Sieht stark nach Fischlarven aus.
Wenn es Goldfische sind dann werden es schon ein paar sein 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch  

Ich hatte mal auch welche, erst sah ich nur ein paar am Ufer aber als sie dann größer waren und nicht mehr von den großen gefressen werden konnte sah man erstmal wie viele es doch waren.
Bestimmt 60 oder mehr. 
Und die Wachsen schnell


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Kaulquappen sind viel dicker, niemals so schlank wie die. Daran erkennt man das ziemlich sicher.


----------



## uHu (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

juhuu ich bekomme nachwuchs^^
thx


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

 Ob du dich wohl immernoch so freust, wenn die alle ausgewachsen sind?
Naja ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit "deinem" Nachwuchs.
Mir geht es genauso mit meinen Stichlingen, ich sehe jetzt immer ein paar Stichlingsjunge, und überlege lieber garnicht erst, wie das ist, wenn alle ausgewachsen sind.
__ Stichlinge darf man doch in Gewässern auswildern, wo die normal auch vorkommen, oder?

Schöne Steine hast du


----------



## uHu (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du dich wohl immernoch so freust, wenn die alle ausgewachsen sind?
> Naja mal schaun. Wenn es zu viele werden kann ich sie einem freund von mir geben der will welche haben ;-)
> 
> Schöne Steine hast du
> Danke!^^



Zu den Stichlingen: sry da kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber da kann google bestimmt helfen^^


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Du darfst generell KEINE Tiere auswildern ! 
und das ist auch gut, das das so geregelt ist. 

Liebe Grüße Wolf


----------



## canis (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

hallo

erstmal schliesse ich mich meinen vorrednern an, diese tiere sind eindeutig junge fishce und keinesfalls kaulquappen. 

Wolf hat übrigens recht mit der aussage, dass man keine tiere auswildern darf. auch einheimische tiere dürfen in keinem fall ohne bewilligung der zuständigen behörde ausgetzt werden. 

LG
David


----------



## Doris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo
Hast du vielleicht auch __ Moderlieschen bei dir im Teich?

Dann würde ich nämlich eher auf Moderlieschennachwuchs tippen. *UNSERE* Goldfischbabys sehen nämlich ganz anders aus​


----------



## Findling (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Benjamin,



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> :
> __ Stichlinge darf man doch in Gewässern auswildern, wo die normal auch vorkommen, oder?
> 
> Nein - darf man auf keinen Fall.    Besatzmaßnahmen (und das ist jedes Einsetzen von Tieren, die nicht durch Angler unmittelbar zuvor in dem Gewässer geangelt wurden und wegen "Untermaß" wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen) ist grundsätzlich nur durch den Gewässereigentümer bzw. Pächter erlaubt. Allerdings benötigt auch dieser zu jeder einzelnen Besatzmaßnahme eine Genehmigung der zuständigen Behörden.
> ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo zusammen!

Hallo uHu ........... oderwieistdeinrichtigername?

Also:

Das sind Fische


Und zu dem Auswildern ist ja schon alles geschrieben worden.

@ Doris

Moderlieschen?  .......... 

Der uHu ist ja nicht im Club.


----------



## Teichfutzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

hm... ich habe 5 __ Stichlinge gefangen und wenn es mir ein Gesetz verbietet, die gleiche Anzahl wieder auszuwildern, dann hat das einer ohne Hirn gemacht...
Oder kann mir einer Erklären, warum das falsch sein könnte auch nur die gleiche Anzahl an der gleichen Stelle auszuwildern?
Aber: Ich hab nicht vor die auszuwildern, zur not kauf ich mir einen __ Gründling, das hilft doch, oder?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Benjamin



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> hm... ich habe 5 Stichlinge gefangen und wenn es mir ein Gesetz verbietet, die gleiche Anzahl wieder auszuwildern, dann hat das einer ohne Hirn gemacht...?



Ohne Hirn?  Nee, diese Leute machen sich bestimmt darüber Gedanken.



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kann mir einer Erklären, warum das falsch sein könnte auch nur die gleiche Anzahl an der gleichen Stelle auszuwildern?



Ja, z.B. könnten deine Fische ja unter einer Krankheit leiden, die dann ganz schnell zum Aussterben der Fischart in dem Gewässer führen könnte.



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Ich hab nicht vor die auszuwildern, zur not kauf ich mir einen Gründling, das hilft doch, oder?



Einen Gründling? Nee, ist doch so glaube ich ein Schwamfisch. 
Gründlinge ernähren sich auch nicht von Stichlingen, sondern von Schneken und anderes Kleingetier.

Wenn es falsch sein sollte, was ich geschrieben habe, bitte ich um Berichtigung.

.


----------



## Teichfutzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

naja ich dachte, weil Gründlinge auch Nester von Stichlingen ausplündern, sodass der Nachwuchs viel weniger wird


----------



## uHu (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

ne __ moderlieschen hab ich eigentlich keine drinnen.
mit richtigem namen heiße ich übrigens Marc.


----------



## ~jens~ (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Also ich finde auch es sind Babyfische.
Meine Babys sehen auch so aus... auch Goldis.
lg


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo Marc,

also ich hätte jetzt auch auf __ Moderlieschen-Babies getippt.


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische oder Kaulquappen?*

Hallo zusammen,

also wer das bei der Größe und dann noch mit den Fotos eindeutig bestimmen kann - Hut ab!

Ich könnte es nicht mal, wenn ich sie live sehen würde. Für mich sieht Fischnachwuchs in dieser Größe und aus dieser Position immer gleich aus. 
Die eingeschleppten __ Goldfisch-Babys im Miniteich sahen auch so aus, und nun? 

Da hilft wohl nur "Abwarten und Tee/Kaffee trinken". Irgendwann werden sie sich schon zu erkennen geben.


----------

